# 1 week Split any suggestions?



## freebirdsailing (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,
we have chartered a 35ft Bavaria (2m draft) in Split / Croatia for one week mid May. Does anyone have some good recommendations how to spend this week? Or some warnings what not to do? We would love to spend some nights at anchor away from the crowds (if this is still possible..) and have a rubber dinghi on the yacht. 
Thanks for any info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

I would sugest not spending time at the Split marina. Its expensive and the amenities are poor. Not sure if you can anchor close in there anymore. Split is worth some time though as Diocletian moved there when emporer of Rome. Korcula further north is good. Can anchor in a bay just to the south. Not sure about south of Split though I hear Dubrovnik is nice.


----------



## oskarblas (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi there
The Adriatic is a great for sailing. There are a lot of wonderful places you can visit. If you want to stay away from people I suggest anchoring on Otok Solta during your first night. Theres a lot of good places for snorkeling around there, when you're tired of that go to Hvar for the evening and night. Very lively place with restaurants, and good clubs with drinks and music. Definitely nice for the crew to experience some of that after being the anchorage.

If you feel confident sailing at night and have people who can stand watch alone, dont stay there overnight. Set sail for Kornati. Its a national park set up around an archipelago of islands. It's around 70nm from Hvar but when you get there youll know it was worth it. Truly amazing view from top of Otok Kornat. 

On your way back, Primosten is a cute little place worth visiting. 

There's plenty more to see, and I invite you to read "The Adriatic Pilot" and familiarise yourself with all the islands and national parks. 

As to things that you should watch out for, by no means is this an exhaustive list:
Spring is the time of year with a lot of turbulent weather

Avoid Thunderstorms, they often form quickly. Usually there is a way you can escape them. If not however make sure you reef early.

Bora, a katabatic wind blowing from the land. It arrives with little or no warning and can reach hurricane force. 

Waterspouts, although not very frequent do occur. It is not true that they cannot appear during the night, they can. Don't panic when you see one, remain calm and steer the boat away from it AND from the cloud. Where there is one, there is likely to be more in a few minutes. All of the observed ones formed close to land.


----------



## freebirdsailing (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello ScottUK and oskarblas,
thanks a lot for your good advice! 
I can't wait to get there  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

